# Has anyone heard of Jack Soderberg?



## Blacktiger

Has anyone hear ever heard of sifu Jack Soderberg of CDF Acedemies
(which stands of Create Develop and Flow)? If so any thoughts on what he teaches?


----------



## silverhammer76

only in print form have I heard the name. but if you go to 

www.cdfacademies.com

you can get the same information I have. As far as a recommendation I have none but at the website there is an email address you can write to. Hope I helped you out.

silverhammer76


----------



## seventhseal22

i actually went to a seminar with him over the weekend. he came to visit my instructor and taught hand traps, joint locks, etc. i reccomend him highly, he is a great guy, very polite and friendly.


----------



## Silentwarrior702

Blacktiger said:


> Has anyone hear ever heard of sifu Jack Soderberg of CDF Acedemies
> (which stands of Create Develop and Flow)? If so any thoughts on what he teaches?


 
I just started training with Sifu Jack he is very knowledgeable any many styles in martial arts. In the short time I've been in CDF. Ive learned various tecniques from JKD,Wing Chun,Escrima,Chin Na.Tai Chi and other   arts. Of course I do aexpect to become a master at all these arts but one can learn something from each and eventually make it there own. He is also teaching us how to spar rather than just throwing us in a ring and letting us go full contact without any knowledge. I feel this is a great concept and way of teaching. I've been into to many other schools where it was like throw on the gloves and go at it.To me that method just teaches a student to release aggression. Not very effective if you are wanting to learn the art you are studying in my opinion. I would much rather learn sparring first the way Sifu Jack is teaching then sparring without any knowledge of martial arts or fighting.


----------



## lvbumblebee

I trained with Sifu Jack for almost 2 years and had a great experience. He is an excellent teacher with a lot of common sense and great motivation. I moved out of state and have been looking for a similar teaching style to train under for the past few years. I highly recomend him if you are looking for strength, ability and patience. Thank you.


----------

